# Firearm changes in Zone 3



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

With the latest change to allow certain straight walled cartridges in southern MI for the regular firearm season, it appears that some may be getting the wrong information.... to an extent.

I'm hearing that because of this change, some *Zone 3* hunters feel it is now LEGAL to use a muzzleloader with smokeless propellant and during the regular firearm deer season.

What's the real scoop on this? I haven't read where a muzzleloader with smokeless propellant can be used in ZONE 3, during the regular firearm season (Nov 15 - 30).

Hopefully an officer can answer this correctly for me (us).


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

In reading the law nothing changed on Muzzys in the Limited (shotgun) zone. As you stated only mentions new legal straight-walled centerfire. 
So, I would say no on the smokeless.

Just to make sure not a catch-22 I called Lansing. Per Law Enforcement division we are correct. 

........


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

ENCORE said:


> With the latest change to allow certain straight walled cartridges in southern MI for the regular firearm season, it appears that some may be getting the wrong information.... to an extent.
> 
> I'm hearing that because of this change, some *Zone 3* hunters feel it is now LEGAL to use a muzzleloader with smokeless propellant and during the regular firearm deer season.
> 
> ...



You are getting "Zone 3" confused with the "Limited Firearm Deer Zone" they are two different things. Look at a map.

The northern most counties in Zone 3, or parts therof, are above the "Limited Firearms Deer Zone" boundary. This would be what is considered part of the "North of Limited Firearms Deer Zone".

So to say that one cannot use smokeless powder in a muzzleloader during the Regular Firearm Deer Season in Zone 3, is not a true statement. There are parts of Zone 3 where it is perfectly legal, even in the eyes of the DNR Law Division.

Go to page 12 in the 2014 Michigan Hunting and Trapping Digest, there is a map.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_14724---,00.html


----------

